# Lake Russell WMA



## k_g_b (Nov 30, 2007)

I need some help here. I've never hunted Lake Russell before and have only been on the property once. I'm supposed to go in December for the muzzleloader hunt.

I need ideas for aplace to get a shot at a deer. By the way, I should have a guy with me that hasn't hunted in about 5 years and has joined the Navy. He wants to get one before he leaves. I'll be happy if he sees a deer.


----------



## k_g_b (Dec 3, 2007)

Nobody? Ok off to google earth.


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 3, 2007)

don't know any specific places but I hear there's some good huntin' up there ...

come on guys , help this man out ....


----------



## Mac (Dec 3, 2007)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## jody7818 (Dec 6, 2007)

I don't have any place in particular.  During this time of year, I'd hunt a good food plot late in the evening.


----------



## DS7418 (Dec 6, 2007)

KGB: I sent you a pm


----------



## k_g_b (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys. If anyone has anything else let me know I will take the help. I think the food plot idea might be my best bet with no acorns this year.  

Is anyone else going to this hunt?


----------



## Dana Young (Dec 6, 2007)

Good luck getting a seat around the food plots or anywhere for that matter I'll probably be there a couple of afternoons.


----------



## wack em (Dec 6, 2007)

What are the dates for this hunt?


----------



## k_g_b (Dec 6, 2007)

Dec 12 -15. I have a couple ideas that are not around the food plots.


----------



## acurasquirrel (Dec 7, 2007)

If I dont connect with a nice one this weekend in Mississippi Ill probably try russell for one last hunt before I have to leave for Hawaii.


----------



## k_g_b (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks for the help everyone. I have several promising looking spots. Is anyone camping up there? It looks like I will be hunting alone after all.


----------

